# <<<friday pix>>>



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Baseball season is here!

Cards ripped the Orioles 10-1 in the opener.










I have no idea why my lab dug a hole and sleeps under her house....maybe she's been sippin' some koolaid.










Then she gave me the paw!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Go Texan day


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Son's bday party (minecraft theme), campfire (s'mores + scary stories), and Lake Livingston bass.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Turkey time in Utopia.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Stephanie's 22" carp caught during spring break.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

my boy and a couple of his buds are still talking about this spring break trip!


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

1.Me and my GF at her sisters wedding.
2. My Jon boat trailer I painted this week
3. My new boat motor


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Spring break pics at Lake LBJ*

It was so good to get back up to our lake house. We love that place!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*My Boy Pitching*

Proud mama! Can you say Balance Point!


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Wife made diaper cake for my cousin(click on the picture for instructions on how to make one)
My son's 1st bday


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

****???*

saw these in the Singapore Zoo...seriously...***?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Son's buried truck*

This is what happens when you try and pull out a buried truck from the marsh.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

bigsplash said:


> saw these in the Singapore Zoo...seriously...***?


Someone please import some of these into Texas. I am ready to shoot one to get mounted. But yall running dogs better watch out.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!

1 - PERI PERI burger (sorry dave)
2 - Driving da boat
3 - Kid wont get on the boat without a penny
4 - watching a former player on TV sunday
5 - My baseball team
6 - SPICY!
7 - Dads trout


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Fried frog legs anyone??


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

We did spring break a week later since the kids aren't in school yet.. We spent most of this week at the ranch.. good times for all! Plus, Belle took to the water for the first time.. she loved it!


----------



## mossyoak1 (May 1, 2010)

Nice hog in the background also







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Starting Over*

With Houston Livestock Show behind us we are bringing in new steers for next year. This is Rudy, short for big booty Rudy...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

And one more Belle picture.. after a hard workout


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Blowout's Biker Bash last Saturday at the Galveston County Fairgrounds.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Tour of South Italy*

Peri Peri ?? LOL Jay.. Try and find these at Peri .... Throw that chemical Ketchup out.. Ill send u a recipe after i see it in the trash..lol

Dang it was a good week...

Sheeps Half shell

Chicken Piquante

South Italy NY Strip Pizzaiola

Smoke Minestrone with Tortellini

Turkey Meatballs and Spaghetti

South of the border

Daughter was set on camping..


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Old code books, the 1978 paperback fell apart! 

My every Saturday steak at the Crab Trap in Sargent

Dingo duck dawg in Lissie

Extra bar security on BBQ house on North Loop

8C1 showed up on the dock last weekend, he's been around since Gimpy! (8 or 9 years)

Random


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Lazy dogs!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Lyssy said:


> Go Texan day
> View attachment 593724
> 
> View attachment 593725
> ...


what was that thing called? i can't remember. i know that's how we found books though. did it have the word key in it?


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Our Scout Troop working on requirement #5 for Communications Merit Badge-

_Attend a public meeting (city council, school board, debate) approved by your counselor where several points of view are given on a single issue. Practice active listening skills and take careful notes of each point of view. Present an objective report that includes all points of view that were expressed, and share this with your counselor. _

Springtime at Stephen F. Austin State Park/Camp Wissl


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Card Catalog


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My new home that I'll be closing on in 10 days... I already know I have at least one nice neighbor... he is a 2cooler! 


My girlfriend and I last weekend


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

My wife and the dude she is cheating on me with.......meeting Eric (Alexander Skarsgard) from Trueblood made her year and refilled my stash of kitchen passes!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Took the kids to Froberg's strawberry farm in Alvin














































38 oz tomahawk bone in rib eye steak at Taste Of Texas









Time to make my 100 mile offshore rides a little more comfortable.

old seat set up









New seat seat up, only had time to install one the second one going in tomorrow


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Fiday!*

Camping in Sommerville!

A little friend that fell out of are backyard tree!

My grill I made for camping! It works great on windy days.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Good week....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Couple if random pics of moths this week.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> My new home that I'll be closing on in 10 days... I already know I have at least one nice neighbor... he is a 2cooler!
> 
> My girlfriend and I last weekend


Nice lookin' double-wide, Trod... Santa Fe or River Oaks ????

Good lookin' GF, too...but think you might be robbing the cradle a little bit. :tongue:


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

*Our New Camper*

Our New Camper, Going to be a fun summer.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Nice lookin' double-wide, Trod... Santa Fe or River Oaks ????
> 
> Good lookin' GF, too...but think you might be robbing the cradle a little bit. :tongue:


Yep, mighty fine double wide for sure. A lot of house for two people. Guess you are going to have to fill it up with kids!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)




----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Spring Break!


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Here's a couple of custom signs from this week.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

JohnAkaB said:


> Wife made diaper cake for my cousin(click on the picture for instructions on how to make one)


Now I could be mistaken... But isn't this a man card violation...? :rotfl:


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Sunset at Martin Dies SP








A little fun at the deer lease








Backyard fun









My dad on January 21,2013. 9 broken vertebra from a horse accident. 








My dad today after getting his braces off this week. Praise God he has no paralysis.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Doing what she loves to do.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Spring has sprung, first colt of the year.
Mismatched buddies.
My Dad back in the Sixties, obviously not everyone was a hippie.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

jc said:


>


Is that who I think it is?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

James Bond....


big john o said:


> Is that who I think it is?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Blue Bonnets in bloom.........Crappie fishing time.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> James Bond....


lmao! That is exactly what i was thinking too.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Crystal Beach before Alcohol was involved










Crystal Beach after Alcohol was involved










My other expensive *** hobby










I can fish too Jack!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Nice lookin' double-wide, Trod... Santa Fe or River Oaks ????
> 
> Good lookin' GF, too...but think you might be robbing the cradle a little bit. :tongue:


LOL... It's in League City Jim and I have known her for 37 years, we were in the same grade and went to High School together.



Hullahopper said:


> Yep, mighty fine double wide for sure. A lot of house for two people. Guess you are going to have to fill it up with kids!


You are a funny man Aaron!!! I would shoot myself in the head if I even thought about having kids now that I'm 50!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

big john o said:


> Is that who I think it is?


Brad Luby???


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Another solid airboat trip delivered to us by Kris Kelley at Castaway Lodge in Seadrift
Feel out of my Oak with this last front
Finally gonna be back on the water, wasnt exactly what I wanted but the price was right and no wait.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Trod, looks like she held up a lot better than you did. She is attractive. 
Congratulations on the new house and girlfriend.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Both knocked out
Crawfish boil from last Sunday
My daughter wanted to get in on some too


----------



## Trapp (Apr 6, 2011)

Pas it on to those who need to be reminded

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Terry


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

South Texas State Fair Rodeo in Beaumont Tonight.......was great yesterday also!


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

*Life's a Beach!*

In Crystal Beach!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

king ranch chicken tonight


----------

